# ASCE 7-16 Wind/Seismic/Snow Design Guides



## SEaspirant (Feb 24, 2022)

Would someone be able to guide as to where to get the ASCE 7-16 Wind/Seismic/Snow Design Guides which would be very helpful for the AM MCQs. And also where to get the North American Specification for the Design of Cold-Formed Steel Structural Members, 2016 edition, with AISI S240-15 and AISI S400-15/S1-16, American Iron and Steel Institute, Washington. I see online they have PDF of the 2015 Edition of the AISI refs but is it considered as 2016? Appreciate the help.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Feb 24, 2022)

If you're an ASCE member, get any code or references directly from ASCE since you will get a member discount. Just an FYI, I would highly recommend taking AEI's SE review course, for all your SE studies (Advanced Engineering Institute | Home). 

See links below for the references you're looking for.

ASCE Wind Design Guide: https://sp360.asce.org/PersonifyEbu...50.2139006559.1645726584-112487413.1645726584

ASCE Seismic Design Guide: https://sp360.asce.org/PersonifyEbu...98.2139006559.1645726584-112487413.1645726584

ASCE Snow Design Guide: https://sp360.asce.org/PersonifyEbu...02.2139006559.1645726584-112487413.1645726584

AISI S100: Cold-Formed Steel Design Manual, 2017 Edition - Printed Version (Includes AISI S100-16 Specification And Commentary)

AISI S400-15: AISI S400-15 - North American Standard for Seismic Design of Cold-Formed Steel Structural Systems, 2015 Ed.

AISI S240-15: AISI S240-15 - North American Standard for Cold-Formed Steel Structural Framing, 2015 Ed.


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Mar 3, 2022)

SEaspirant said:


> Would someone be able to guide as to where to get the ASCE 7-16 Wind/Seismic/Snow Design Guides which would be very helpful for the AM MCQs. And also where to get the North American Specification for the Design of Cold-Formed Steel Structural Members, 2016 edition, with AISI S240-15 and AISI S400-15/S1-16, American Iron and Steel Institute, Washington. I see online they have PDF of the 2015 Edition of the AISI refs but is it considered as 2016? Appreciate the help.


Structural Load Determination by David Fanella is also a good reference (amazon link below). It has flow charts and sample calculations. 






Structural Load Determination: 2018 and 2021 IBC and ASCE/SEI 7-16: Fanella, David: 9781260135626: Amazon.com: Books


Structural Load Determination: 2018 and 2021 IBC and ASCE/SEI 7-16 [Fanella, David] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Structural Load Determination: 2018 and 2021 IBC and ASCE/SEI 7-16



www.amazon.com


----------

